# dual boot opensuse 11 et mac 10.2.8



## fabricebrd (16 Novembre 2008)

Bjr à tous et à toutes

j'ai installé sur l'ibook G3 d'occasion de 2002 d'un copain opensuse 11 sans problm, et j'en suis ravi, seulement il boot directement sur opensue après un léger temps d'arret quand meme car je ne sais pas quoi répondre, de plus le clavier se met en qwerty au démarrage. *avez vous une solution ?* merci
normalement tout est bien partionné, ça a été fait en amont avec le cd d'install max os x par contre je n'arrive pas à passer d'un disk dur à l'autre com sur un dual boot en wubi avec xp et ubuntu mais ça c'est pas un vrai soucis


----------

